# Kayak Swap in Glenwood



## gphunk (Oct 21, 2006)

Any chance you will start an inventory list this week? Want to know if it's worth the drive.

Thanks


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Yes*

I'll post up a boat list on Fri night of what has come in at that point. We tell people to bring stuff in on Fri or Sat am. My guess is that what we have by late Fri will be @ 60% of all boats coming in.
We have been getting lots of phone calls from folks wanting to drop of boats and gear, so we should have a good selection. Sounds like there will also be a few canoes, sea kayaks & sit-on-tops.
I'll update on Friday.

p.s. Everything in the store (except Jackson Kayaks) will also be on sale.
-Sean


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*List of Boats*

Here is a list of what came in tonight for the swap. My guess is we will see 10-20 more in the morning. 
Lots of boats under $200.
A few under $100

If it is not too crazy in the morning, I will update the list then, but sorry, no promises.

Jackson All-Water (new) $499
Pyranha Rev S (new) $399
Prijon Delirious
Riot Grind
Perception Spin 
Dagger g-force 6.1 
Dagger Midevil 
Super EZ 
Wavesport 4play 
Wavesport 4 play 
Perception whip it
prijon release 
Diesel 65
Wavesport EZ
Liquid Logic Skip
Liquid Logic pop
Riot astro 58
EZG 50 with cover
Inazone With skirt
Ronin 49
Fun 1 1/2
Pyranha Rev mlong 
Biscuit 65
Pyranha Rev S
WS Ace
Perception Method
Habitat 74
Dagger Dynamo
Jackson All-Water 9

Have a great weekend!


----------



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

*Kayak Swap*

We got in a few new boats today and they are decreasing in price for tomorrow! Notably:
2010 Jackson Allstar- $600
Gently used Liquid Logic Biscuit 45- ~$500
2007 Jackson Star- ~$300
2009 Jacson Allstar- ~400
Wavesport Habitat 74- (sorry, don't remember)

These are the ones I can remember but there are definitely some steals down here so come check it out


----------

